# How much moderation in your diet?



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

We've all heard that saying, "Moderation in everything."

When we're in serious training, test training and for some of us life IS training, exactly how much 'moderation' do you allow yourself?

I know some people who haven't eaten junk food in 20 years!  I know people who have never drank sodapop.  I know others who meticulously plan what kind of treat they are going to allow themselves what part of the month.

And do you consider this "straying" from your diet?


----------



## Bigshadow (May 31, 2006)

Great thread!  My approach is this...  I try to keep my overall caloric intake around a specific number.  Moderation is quite granular in my diet.  Depends on the food item or items in question.

Some things are never in my diet or at the very least once in a year or two.  These things are on the order of pizza, mac and cheese, white potatoes, starches, alcohol, highly processed carbs, and the sort.

Sodas and sweetened drinks virtually never.  I drink water primarily.  I do drink coffee and teas (unsweetened or use stevia).

I don't eat fried stuff either or at least not regularly, maybe once in 6 months or so, even then, not alot, just a little bit.

These are the tenets I try to follow daily...

1.  Keep the total daily calories within reason
2.  Eat plenty of fruit and veggies (green leafies) with lean meats such as (fish and chicken)
3.  Do not eat high starch low fiber stuff like corn, white potatoes, etc.
4.  Do not eat highly processed or unnatural foods
5.  Drink plenty of water
6.  (Exercise regularly, training not included) <-- working on this one.


----------



## fireman00 (May 31, 2006)

I don't eat red meat, drink milk and have cut way back on fats for personal reasons. 

I try to stick to a set number of calories for the day but I also go more by how I feel and what I've eaten so far.   I eat lots of fiber, eat plenty of veggies and fruit and soy products and stay away from anything after 8:00 at night. 

As far as candy and  desserts I'm not a big fan of them anyway - except for blueberry pie ala mode and PayDay bars; those are eaten on rare occassions.


I'll use natural sugar in my tea - anything artificial like NutraSweet or Splenda can't be healthy for you.

Also, I stay away from other things like  peanut butters, vegetable shortening such as Crisco, fake whip cream products such as Cool-Whip, and many fried foods, salad dressings and crackers made with hydrogenated oils. These artificially saturated fats are worse for the body than naturally-occurring fats.


----------



## green meanie (May 31, 2006)

My 'diet' consists of me working my *** off so that I can eat what I want and not have to worry about it.


----------



## bignick (May 31, 2006)

Whateration?:idunno: 





Seriously...with everything else that has changed in my life recently, I've also been seriously evaluating my health habits well...I could do with some serious cutbacks...


----------



## OUMoose (May 31, 2006)

I can proudly say that I've all but cut sodas out of my life.  Red meat is way down (funny how that happens when you live with someone who does eat it), though sometimes the urge for a steak is too great. heh.  My biggest problem at the moment isn't really what I eat, but _how much_ I eat.  Damnable portions and my country's "upsize me" legacy...   I'm getting there though...

And yeah... there's that whole working out thing that I need to get back into...


----------



## Henderson (May 31, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> My 'diet' consists of me working my *** off so that I can eat what I want and not have to worry about it.


 
Me too!

Well...ummm...except for the "working my *** off" part.


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jun 1, 2006)

I follow the same strategy as green meanie.  Although, I've been known to add extra exercises just to compensate for apple pie.....

-wes tasker


----------

